

Ask HN: Best place to learn front-end coding/design - sixQuarks

I know HTML&#x2F;CSS from back in the day.  I gotta catch up with the latest stuff, like responsive design, frameworks, javascript.  Where is the best place to learn about this stuff?  I like video learning
======
Strategist
[http://www.codecademy.com](http://www.codecademy.com) <\-- Pretty decent
resource for learning HTML/CSS/Javascript/PHP etc.

I've not seen any lessons on frameworks or responsive design though, but still
a good resource in my opinion.

It's also not video learning, but the interactive courses are pretty nice.
Learn by doing philosophy.

~~~
infocollector
I thought this was very basic. +PHP = not my cup of tea. Python would be
nicer.

